# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Mozilla Thunderbird

## ALEX(XX)

*08 февраля, 2008*


*Программа:* Mozilla Thunderbird версии до 2.0.0.12 

*Опасность: Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Нет* 
*Описание:* 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю обойти ограничения безопасности, получить доступ к важным данным, вызвать отказ в обслуживании и скомпрометировать целевую систему. 

Подробное описание уязвимостей:
www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/312883.php
www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/312281.php 

*URL производителя:* www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/ 
*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

*Добавлено через 1 час 13 минут*

Пока что версия 2.0.0.12 недоступна.
На сайте secunia.com написано такое



> *Solution*:
> Some of the vulnerabilities will be fixed in an upcoming version 2.0.0.12.
> Disabling Javascript can mitigate some of the vulnerabilities.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Umnik

Я дико извиняюсь, конечно. Но как может быть .12, если последняя версия на офсайте .9?
.12 - это для Fx только.

----------


## SlaG

> Я дико извиняюсь, конечно. Но как может быть .12, если последняя версия на офсайте .9?
> .12 - это для Fx только.


отстал ты друг, у меня стоит 11...
читай внимательней
Пока что версия 2.0.0.12 недоступна.
На сайте secunia.com написано такое..

----------


## Umnik

> Подробное описание уязвимостей:
> www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/312883.php
> www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/312281.php


Найдите подвох, называется?

----------


## Numb

> отстал ты друг, у меня стоит 11...


Откуда вы ее взяли? http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/all.html  - только девятая версия

----------


## Rene-gad

> Откуда вы ее взяли? http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/all.html  - только девятая версия


я уже "жевал" эту тему с ALEX(XX) : Выход официальной 12-й версии запланирован на 28.02.2008, версии 10 и 11 будут "перепрыгнуты", чтобы уравнять номера версий с FX . О 12-й бете я тоже ничего не слышал.
edit: Очевидно о 12-й версии Буревестника и об ее уязвимостях на сайте призводителя, на который ссылается портал securitylab.ru, ничего не известно: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/secu...ml#Thunderbird

----------


## Numb

to Rene-gad : так я немножко о другом: чуть выше пользователь *SlaG* говорит о том, что он пользуется 11 версией. Вот и возник вопрос о том, откуда такую берут. Что до уязвимости, то она, боюсь, была получена аналитиками методом copy/paste от аналогичных уязвимостей firefox-а, поскольку движки у продуктов используются одинаковые. О том, что ссылки на описание ведут на описание уязвимостей firefox-а, выше, впрочем, тоже уже указывалось.

----------


## Rene-gad

> чуть выше пользователь *SlaG* говорит о том, что он пользуется 11 версией.


Я подозреваю, что он о Лисе говорил  :Smiley:

----------

